# help needed with FET decision



## Bicster123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am writing on behalf of my sister in law. She has had a hard time. She has had 6 ICSI cycles - all BFN except for one BFP with resulted in MC at 20 weeks (a really horrible experience). She has come to the end of the road with her OE. She is in a same sex relationship and her partner has some frozen embryos which she can use. She did one round of FET at the London Women's Clinic and 2 embryos were transferred - BFN. There are 3 frozen embryos left and she is wondering what to do. One thing she is thinking about is moving clinic - maybe ARGC but she doesn't know if they would do anything differently. For the FET at London Women's Clinic it was just a bit of oestrogen and then progesterone. No hormone level checks and no scans etc (maybe that is normal for FET??). If anyone has any knowledge/experience to share I know she would be really grateful.

Thanks so much


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think that you get much difference with FET from clinic to clinic, but I could be wrong. I know that my clinic do a medicated or a natural FET.

Could she not use the frozen embies which is a 5th of the cost approx then a whole IVF/ICSI cycle and then if these fail then start a fresh at a new clinic?

Sorry I can't be of much more help.

x


----------



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I would say that although most of the skill is in the embryologist and so that has already been done,  the clinic should have definitely checked her hormone levels. Maybe she should talk to the clinic she is with and ask why they didn't do any monitoring. If she doesn't like their answer then if it was me, I would move. I have only done a fresh cycle witth ARGC but they are v thorough at monitoring hormone levels and uterine thickness.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Bicster123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you both. She is so eager to get the remaining FET right because it doesn't look possible with her OE so it is a stressful time. I agree Bluemorpho that the clinic should have checked her hormone levels but i wasn't sure if any clinic did that with a FET....


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi I recently had FET on a natural cycle - I had a scan day 11 - no hormone checks but then I had full ICSI at the same clinic less than 2 months ago  so assume they were happy with bloods etc. After scan I  was told to do ovulation kits and call when ovulation occurs ( you get the smiley face) - I didnt get a positive ovulation so went back for scan day 15. I then was given Ovitrille to release the egg. I was asked to take progesterone from day of ovulation until day of transfer which happened 6 days after ovulation. 
I am still on the cyclogest now and think you take it up to 12 weeks.. Hope this helps.. 

Luce x


----------

